# Putting Golf Mk4 Seats in Golf Mk2



## Motomania (Mar 26, 2005)

Hey guys,
is there any one out there that can tell me how hard it is to put new mk4 golf seats into a 1991 Golf Mk2. I have seen it done, where a guy put an mk4 golf seats into an mk2, but i would like to know how hard it is to do that? 

Thanks


----------



## evilpat (Feb 26, 2002)

*Re: Putting Golf Mk4 Seats in Golf Mk2 (Motomania)*

interested in this as well . . . lots of extra stuff laying around


----------



## JLT_GTI (Mar 29, 2005)

Its possible, i have a friend with a mk2 G60 5 doors with all the Golf mk4 GTI recaro seats. he had to addapt the seat base and the back seats also but the results are spectacular..
with all i still prefeer some good shape mk2 seats or Corrado ones.


----------



## evilpat (Feb 26, 2002)

*Re: (JLT_GTI)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif At one point I remember one person saying they got MKIv seats into their MKII by bending the rails out a bit and rewelding. Just would be nice to have someone confirm that. As far as why, well I have MKIV seats laying around and free is good


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

*Re: Putting Golf Mk4 Seats in Golf Mk2 (Motomania)*

would this requier the disabling of the air bag
how would one go about doing this


----------

